# nest???



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have been watchin 1 of 5 of my P's, over the last 2 days. The fish just stays in 1 spot most of the time. It almost appears as if they have like a nest. The gravel looks like it has been fanned out. Heres a video. I have looked on the rocks and in the gravel but i havent spotted anything yet. I am gonna go setup my 20 in the basement so im ready for the eggs. What does everyone think??http://i704.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid704.photobucket.com/albums/ww47/dschoter05/SDC11958.flv


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

looks normal to me.

mine just started doing this.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

I really dont believe this is sompletely normal. I have been in my living room, pretty much all day. That fish doesnt move. I have read your thread. I believe in a couple of days i will see the same actions out of my fish, that you see out of yours.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

got my 20 and 10 pretty much ready. just need water.


----------

